# Best Fishing Sunglasses



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

My old sunglasses have finally bitten the dust so I was going to get some advice before making my next purchase. I know I need polarized but there are about a million different color of lenses. I mainly do offshore fishing and spearfishing. I am kind of partial to Oakley but am willing to look at anything. I want some glasses that will stay on my head at high speeds and bumpy rides. I also like glasses that fit to your face and don't allow light in the sides. Right now I am looking at the Oakley Minute 2.0 fishing Sunglasses. They say you can order them with custom color lenses for what kind of fishing you like to do. They also have some kind of film over the lenses that helps with water staying on the glasses and with smearing when sunscreen gets on them. My guess is its something like Rain-X for your car. Plus, for polarized sunglasses they are only $149 which doesn't seem too bad compared to other ones. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I use Guidlines and have been happy with them. I have heard good things about Oakley polarized but have never put on a pair so I can't say for sure. I would stay away from Costa. Their customer service is about a good as ATT which isn't saying much.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 on the guidelines...they are 10x cheaper than costas and same quality, plus guidelines customer service is 10X better...you break guidelines take them back where you got them from and trade them on a new pair the same day...best thing to do is go try glasses on so you know what pair you like and what fits you best


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I will be hard presses to spend money on Costas again after dealing with thier customer service on the last 2 pair of glasses I have own. I love Guideline, reasonable price and great lenses.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Had some lenses delaminate on a pair of 580 wave killers. They would not correct it because it was due to too much saltwater being on the lenses.. WTF???? I thought that was what they are made for. Charged me 130 dollars for new lenses. Do not go with Costa.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got some new guidelines a couple months ago and I love them. Make sure you get what fits you right though.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Guideline*

OK, next question is who carries Guideline in the Pensacola area??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outcast and Hot Spots


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had great dealings with Costa del mar. Recently I sent them two pair that my lab puppy had her way with one day and there wasn't much left to them. Half of them were digested. They sent me two brand new pairs for like $150; not bad considering one pair was $210 and the other $150 originally. Back in three weeks. Have never once had a problem with delaminating lenses.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Woody seems to be the exception to the rule when it comes to Costa's. 

Costa used to be real good, and about 5 years ago or so, you would have had to pay somebody to speak ill of them, but lately they seem to be producing a significantly inferior product than what they had been in the past.

I am giving them one more shot, and just ordered a new pair of the Brine's with the 580 lenses. I have another pair of Costa's that will go to be repaired when my new pair arrives. 

The frame snapped above one of the lenses, as I was cleaning them with a rag. I snapped a lens in half last year, doing the same thing. Maybe I am stronger that I thought, but I would not think that I would be able to snap a lens, or the frame with the pressure from a couple of fingers, as I cleaned them ?

Anyhow, If I get the same ration of shit with this repair, as I did with my last pair, I am done with Costa's.

I have not heard anything at all about Oakley fishing glasses, although with interchangeable lens, means moving parts that can wear and fail over time, and that alone would make me think twice about them. I know that the folks in the military who are issued them for eye protection think highly of them.

I have also heard great things about Guidelines, and should I fire Costa, I will be looking real hard at Guidelines !


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought my guidelines at hot spots last year on sale and i think the sale is on again this year.they also have gift cards valued at $100 for only $80 bucks,either way" discount".Sounds like progressive insurance commercial...


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I have owned many pairs of polarized sunglasses.I have 3 pair of Costas right now.I still have my very first pair,over 10 years old.Quality product.Never tried Guideline,so I reserve my opinion.I have tried Maui Jims and oh my what a wonderful glass...........those will be my next pair.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like the Maui Jim's too. Have had about three different pairs, loved every one of them.

Ed


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Oakley! I can say that the interchanging lense feature is so nice to have. All it takes is a simple bend to the frame and the lense falls right out. It's nice to have a few different lenses to match the fishing conditions. The shallow water blue and VR28 lenses are my favorite.

Your correct about the film on the lense. It is kind of like RainX. Anytime I get salt spray on the lense, the water just beads up and rolls off. Really cool feature.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had fantastic customer service from Costa, but the last pair I bought has sucked. Quality is shit- Getting ready to send them back to Costa again because the nose piece fell off- already sent them back once for the logo falling off. Don't know what I'll go with next.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mdrobe2 said:


> I have had fantastic customer service from Costa, but the last pair I bought has sucked. Quality is shit- Getting ready to send them back to Costa again because the nose piece fell off- already sent them back once for the logo falling off. Don't know what I'll go with next.


Costa use to have excellent customer service, I have owned probably 15 pairs in the last 13 years and every pair I sent back was fixed for the price if shipping. Now I have 4 pairs of 580's sitting in my glove box because they want near retail to fix them, 3 pair should be warranties and one pair I broke. The new owners are running that company into the ground. Guideline would take a huge part of Costas business if they would advertise.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I know everyone loves their costas but from my experience they aren't any better than other glasses costing less than half the price. I've had the C's and nose peices fall off pairs of costas I've had in the past, for over $200 a pair I think they could be better built. My last pair was a brand called " flying fisherman" and they were just as good if not better than any pair of costas I've had. I think they were about $70.


----------



## broxson16 (Aug 25, 2008)

LuckyLady said:


> OK, next question is who carries Guideline in the Pensacola area??


 
Broxson Outdoors carries them. We just got a large shipment in earlier this week.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i ordered my guidlines offline from www.glpolorized.com. today. Their new "chamelion" line comes with 2 lenses for $99. Pretty fair price considering i paid 3 bills for my last pair of costas!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I've used oceanwaves and costa's. My ocean waves got the nod for customer service. I broke a pair of vera cruz's and they were discontinued. They tracked a pair down a dealer had left in stock in CAL., and shipped them to me at no cost. Costa GOT the nod for quality glass and used to have decent customer serice. Now everyone has quality lenses and costa has lowsy service. I have a hookup on costas, and get them at dealers cost, and costa wants more than that to fix a broken lens. When I break the 4 pairs of costas I have, I'll buy Maui Jims.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had a pair of Ocean Waves long ago, they were great, lost them at the Flora Bama.
Had 7 pairs of Costly Del Mars and it seems i'm Done with them.
I now have a pair of Natives, cheap compared to Costly dels, they are light weight and fit well. When I scratch a lens I can buy another set for $40-$50 and snap them in


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I went to a couple of different stores and tried a lot of sunglasses on and decided on the Oakley Strait jackets with the deep blue polarized lenses. They seemed to fit me around the nose and hugged my face well. They were like $180 at the mall but found them on the internet at ShadesEmporium.com for $147 with free shipping. I hope the show up and are real ones. I tried on the Costas and didn't like the part that goes around your ear. The Oakley's are strait and have a rubber that gets sticky when wet to hold to your head. I did like the scratch resistance of the Costas but the nose was also a little wide for me. From what I can tell the best sunglasses are defiantly different from person to person. All depends on nose, eye, and face shape and personal style. I am not much on the "frat" look and couldn't see myself wearing the Costas.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

glass vs plastic....buy the costas...that means there will be more fish for us ......................LOL


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Bumping an old thread here, so I don't re-ask a similar question.

Right now I have a pair of unmirrored Oakley Flak Jackets that I use pretty much all the time. I use them inshore over here in Panama City, on St. Andrew Bay. It's really bright pretty much all the time when I'm fishing and I can't help but thinking that I'm not getting the most out of my shades. So, I'm looking for something different. My catch is that I don't have a ton of money to drop. I understand that Costa's are the gold standard (as long as they don't break or something) and they are time tested. 

But, if I pick up a pair, they will be fishing specific - as I said, inshore, bright conditions (most of the time). So, picking up a pair of 20 to $50 guidelines is great, but I am unfamiliar with what colors are best for the type of fishing I do... Anyone?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are active or retired military,Oakley has their own site for military. The prices are almost half of what retail is.

www.*usstandardissue*.com/ 


Tod


----------



## Cruiser (Sep 20, 2009)

I have used nothing but Smith for years, great glasses,GREAT customer service. Really like the new Precept model.

http://www.smithoptics.com/products/#/Sunglasses/New+Releases/Precept/view/


----------



## Fish On (Mar 14, 2009)

Oceanwaves all the way.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I can tell you, I've owned Costas, Guidelines and many pairs of Oakleys and the new Ray Ban polarized Cockpits I just got put them all to shame, hands down.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I always buy gray lenses because I read that they were better for eyes and I always get polarized to cut the glare. I don't want cataracts. Here is a web site that discusses the different colors. I could care less about brands. I buy mine custom made for an optician for about $150 or less.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/About-Sunglasesses-85102.shtml


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I would get some Costas. I wore Oakley's for years and once I tried Costas, I never went back. Get you some 400 series glass lens in the green mirror Costas, whatever frame feels the best and you wont look back.

They are high, but buy once cry once.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Calcuttas, 20 bucks, outcast, buy multiple pairs, but i also LIKE the taste of PBR and BLD. Just my 2c.


----------



## coolrivertx (Feb 11, 2011)

*Smith/Action Optics*

We sold Costa's at the shop I used to work at, as well as Smith's. Smith was started by an opthamologist and he knew his stuff! Awesome lenses, customer service, and great products. Worn them for 8 years, and no complaints!


----------

